# Experience with Karidox antibiotic?



## rich_sp (21 June 2018)

Hi.  Looking for a little support/advice if possible.

My mini Shetland (aged 8, 150kg) has recently had some respiratory problems, which weve been investigating through our local vet.  Initial antibiotics made no difference, so he was scoped (camera down the throat) on Monday this week to check for cysts.  Fortunately, no sign of cysts or anything physical, though his airway was quite inflamed.  We were prescribed some alternative broad spectrum antibiotics (Karidox)  25ml to be syringed/added to feed neat twice daily.

He ate the feed with the Karidox in on Monday pm without issue, though wasnt keen on Tuesday am so had to get it syringed in.  Tuesday afternoon, he was seen to be unwell in the field, but when we brought him in, he perked up.  We then gave him the Karidox.  He suddenly wasnt interested in food at all and kept lying down (but not kicking at his stomach, so we didnt suspect colic).  My partner stayed with him overnight and he really wasnt looking well, so we had the vet out again  vitals were OK but we have taken him off the Karidox and he's had some bute.  He perked up again yesterday during the day, though didnt eat much on the night again.  Hes back out in the field this am and seems to be happy grazing.

What Im concerned about is the prescription of Karidox  it feels as though weve poisoned him!  I cant find a data sheet that covers administration to horses, only chickens and pigs in diluted form  and when weve asked the manufacturer, theyve not been able to supply anything and want to discuss directly with our vets.  It also doesnt appear to be registered for use with horses (any more?).

Does anyone have any experience with Karidox and how it should be administered?  It could just be an adverse/allergic reaction, but it's been a scary 48 hours!

Thanks in advance.


----------



## southerncomfort (21 June 2018)

I'm not familiar with this drug so I looked it up and found this:


What are the possible side effects of
doxycycline in my horse? Some horses will
go off their food. This can often be managed
by syringing the product directly into the
horses mouth, rather than mixing in feed.
Refrigerating the medicine may improve
palatability. If you horse stops eating
completely or becomes depressed you
should contact vet immediately and stop
administering the product.

I agree that almost all of the info is related to chickens and pigs so I wonder actually how suitable this drug is for horses.    Have you discussed an alternative with your vet?

ETA: The generic name of the drug is Doxycycline.  Much more info comes up if you google this.


----------



## whiteflower (21 June 2018)

Ive used karidox with success to treat what could have caused infection into bone in the past. However It was dispensed with a syringe which I used to administer it directly into mouth. It may be feed was refused due to the taste.


----------



## rich_sp (21 June 2018)

Thanks for the quick replies.  It's a new one to me, too!

If it's not just an allergic reaction, I'm concerned we may have been overdosing on it.  I can't find anywhere that gives dosage recommendations for equine use.  Our vets have also overprescribed some meds before (I don't think they're used to small horses, but that's no excuse...).


----------



## be positive (21 June 2018)

The last time I used it the vet also prescribed a probiotic to use at the same time, presumably because it can have a detrimental effect on them, worth asking your vet or getting some anyway.


----------



## Britestar (21 June 2018)

I've used it twice on my own horses with no problems, but my neighbours old horse needed it for a sinus problem, and he showed colic signs after 2 doses. She stopped using it as he is 32, and he's been fine since.


----------



## bubsqueaks (21 June 2018)

rich_sp said:



			Hi.  Looking for a little support/advice if possible.

My mini Shetland (aged 8, 150kg) has recently had some respiratory problems, which we&#8217;ve been investigating through our local vet.  Initial antibiotics made no difference, so he was &#8216;scoped&#8217; (camera down the throat) on Monday this week to check for cysts.  Fortunately, no sign of cysts or anything physical, though his airway was quite inflamed.  We were prescribed some alternative broad spectrum antibiotics (Karidox) &#8211; 25ml to be syringed/added to feed neat twice daily.

He ate the feed with the Karidox in on Monday pm without issue, though wasn&#8217;t keen on Tuesday am so had to get it syringed in.  Tuesday afternoon, he was seen to be &#8216;unwell&#8217; in the field, but when we brought him in, he perked up.  We then gave him the Karidox.  He suddenly wasn&#8217;t interested in food at all and kept lying down (but not kicking at his stomach, so we didn&#8217;t suspect colic).  My partner stayed with him overnight and he really wasn&#8217;t looking well, so we had the vet out again &#8211; vitals were OK but we have taken him off the Karidox and he's had some bute.  He perked up again yesterday during the day, though didn&#8217;t eat much on the night again.  He&#8217;s back out in the field this am and seems to be happy grazing.

What I&#8217;m concerned about is the prescription of Karidox&#8230;  it feels as though we&#8217;ve poisoned him!  I can&#8217;t find a data sheet that covers administration to horses, only chickens and pigs in diluted form &#8211; and when we&#8217;ve asked the manufacturer, they&#8217;ve not been able to supply anything and want to discuss directly with our vets.  It also doesn&#8217;t appear to be registered for use with horses (any more?).

Does anyone have any experience with Karidox and how it should be administered?  It could just be an adverse/allergic reaction, but it's been a scary 48 hours!

Thanks in advance.
		
Click to expand...

Our vet prescribed it for glandular ulcers 14.2hh 400kg connie - 50ml twice daily to be syringed or put in feed, unfortunately we couldn't syringe horse & he wouldn't eat it for love nor money, nor golden syrup nor apple juice! Hope your pony is okay.


----------



## criso (21 June 2018)

Our vets prescribe it quite frequently.  I have fed it in feed and syringed for fussy horses.  In one case it was for a horse that developed an allergic reaction to Trimediazine.


----------



## rich_sp (21 June 2018)

Thank you all for your responses.  Very helpful.

It certainly sounds as though it's not an uncommon equine treatment, though I've only (now) found one place online which refers to dosage online - http://eastkentequine.uk/karidox>

The manufacturer is rather unhelpfully saying that there is not statutory obligation to publish dosage information (why wouldn't you?) and it's completely at the vet's discretion.  Seems a bit odd and contrary to this - https://www.gov.uk/guidance/legal-controls-on-veterinary-medicines


----------



## nikkimariet (21 June 2018)

I've used karidox for sinusitis in Nova previously. No side effects except it stains everything and they hate it!


----------



## Nari (21 June 2018)

It is extremely unpalatable, I've yet to come across a horse that will eat it in feed for more than a couple of doses. I found mine wouldn't eat for at least half an hour after a syringed dose & having once got some in my mouth - don't ask - I can understand why as it burned. After that I played around a bit & found that a dose of something to protect his gut half an hour or so before would help (Coligone liquid or Gaviscon liquid worked for us) & I was  very careful not to get any on the outside of the syringe. I seem to remember the dose I gave was 100ml per 100kg bodyweight twice a day, but don't quote me on that.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (21 June 2018)

We use it quite a lot and it tastes VILE! Yes I have tasted it and not by choice! So I don't blame your pony for not wanting to eat for a bit afterwards! I hate using it, so many of my clothes have been stained by the stuff. It's oil based so really doesn't come off! We always syringe it and they are on it for 7-10 days twice daily.


----------



## Auslander (21 June 2018)

I've used it a lot, and always needed to syringe it, as it isn't palatable at all.

It also caused me to very nearly have heart failure. I syringed it into Alf. He gave me the "No way love" look, and spat it neatly over his stable door. I awarded him the win, and went home. Came up the next morning (after a lot of rain) to find the area outside his stable awash with "blood". Turns out that Karidox turns red if it meets water!


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (21 June 2018)

Auslander said:



			I've used it a lot, and always needed to syringe it, as it isn't palatable at all.

It also caused me to very nearly have heart failure. I syringed it into Alf. He gave me the "No way love" look, and spat it neatly over his stable door. I awarded him the win, and went home. Came up the next morning (after a lot of rain) to find the area outside his stable awash with "blood". Turns out that Karidox turns red if it meets water!
		
Click to expand...

Then it turns black on white paint and stains walls FOREVER!!!!!


----------



## Sussexbythesea (21 June 2018)

be positive said:



			The last time I used it the vet also prescribed a probiotic to use at the same time, presumably because it can have a detrimental effect on them, worth asking your vet or getting some anyway.
		
Click to expand...

Mine does this too as its very harsh on the stomach. Always had to syringe it as wont eat it. I was advised to stop giving it if adverse symptoms were shown such as very loose droppings. Mine had it for cellulitis. Id speak to your vet before continuing to give it.


----------



## WellyBaggins (22 June 2018)

They can colic on it. Have had a couple of horses prescribed it and the vet was very clear on side effects which can be nasty / serious.


----------



## AdorableAlice (22 June 2018)

I can give a positive comment on it.  It was the only antibiotic that worked on LV for my horse, he had a lot of the stuff over a long period of time.


----------



## MuffettMischief (22 June 2018)

I recently lost my old (31) year old pony through colic. She had 2 doses of doxycycline for a potentially fractured eye socket, stopped eating it and then we had colic the next day. Tried to save her for 36 hours but couldnt. I didnt realise it was a side effect


----------



## Calvados (23 June 2018)

That's because it is not licensed for use in horses. The manufacturer will not have tested it in horses.


----------



## Calvados (23 June 2018)

rich_sp said:



			Thank you all for your responses.  Very helpful.


The manufacturer is rather unhelpfully saying that there is not statutory obligation to publish dosage information (why wouldn't you?) and it's completely at the vet's discretion.  Seems a bit odd and contrary to this - https://www.gov.uk/guidance/legal-controls-on-veterinary-medicines

Click to expand...



Read more at https://forums-secure.horseandhound...-Karidox-antibiotic/page2#3Zft0mwqhidY8qiU.99

That's because it is not licensed for use in horses. The manufacturer will not have tested it in horses.


----------

